# Male Bengal, Age 6, North of England (urgent)



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Found on the Siamese Rescue website here: For Adoption

Text from site:
Bengal
Male, 6 years. He was to be put to sleep. Looking for a home in the North of England
Call 01388 835 585 to save his life.

I'm pretty sure the siamese rescue don't have him and have kindly placed this on their site in the hope that he will find a home so I would ring the number given, not the rescue number.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you contact Animal lifeline, they maybe able to help him.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for all the pms directing me to this thread, can someone contact them to see if they do need help to find a rescue placement for this cat and if they do give them my email address [email protected] and we do our best to place him into a rescue


----------



## LittleOwl (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been calling this number but there is no reply nor is there an answerphone


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So what happened to this poor bengal then, does anybody know.


----------



## tainted (Feb 3, 2013)

iv emailed but had no reply


----------

